# First AXJ Leg



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Woot!






Do I sound happier than a kid on Christmas at the end, or what??


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys did an awesome job!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

That was terrific. Yay Marge! And yay you!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome run!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Great job! You can see her at one point start to head for a jump, then change her mind last second. HUGE Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Great job! You can see her at one point start to head for a jump, then change her mind last second. HUGE Congratulations!!!!


In the middle, right? About 2 jumps after the blue tunnel? This course really was filled with off course opportunities and I was really, really surprised that we qualified.

It seems like it's always the courses that I DON'T like that I wind up qualifying on, which makes me wonder if I unconsciously get lax in my handling when a course looks flowy or fun to run.

Thanks again, everybody  I'm really proud of Marge and how far she's come! The best part is that she now lounges at the agility trial sites in the site, unaffected by people going by and sounds in the air.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Way to go!!!! You both look awesome! Congrats


----------

